# Encimera / Kictchen worktop / Kitchen tabletop



## guru.cat

Com es diu "encimera o kitchen tabletop o kitchen worktop" en català?

He d'anar a Ikea a comprar-ne un...

_Pla de treball? *Taulell *de cuina?_ Superfície de treball?

Existeix una paraula única per a expressar-ho, com en castellà, o he d'utilitzar una combinació de dues o tres paraules con a l'anglès?

Gràcies


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

A casa en diem els fogons.


----------



## Dixie!

guru.cat said:


> Com es diu "encimera o kitchen tabletop o kitchen worktop" en català?



Per cert (canvio de tema), en anglès no es diu també _counter_?


----------



## Samaruc

A ma casa, "foguers".

Salut!


----------



## guru.cat

"fogons" és el que fa foc, i per tant no és correcte.

El pla de treball és de fusta, màrmol, pedra o altres materials, no hi ha cap fogó, excepte la cuina.

El kitchen worktop és el que hi ha a banda i banda dels "fogons".


----------



## RIU

guru.cat said:


> Com es diu "encimera ... en català?
> 
> Gràcies


 


guru.cat said:


> "fogons" és el que fa foc, i per tant no és correcte.


 
Que jo sàpiga la "encimera" son els fogons o com a mínim s'hi inclouen, ara, que pot ser vaig errat, però amb el que fumen els dissenyadors... ja vaig flipar quan vaig assabentar-me de que els llençols son "la sábana bajera y la sábana encimera" així que donem per bò que las encimera és el que dius.

Allà on es fa la feina, en diem els màrmols. La mava àvia en deia l'obrador, però mai ho vam agafar nosaltres; ens vam quedar amb els màrmols. Es clar que si no son de màrmol, sino que son de formica...


----------



## Dixie!

RIU said:


> Allà on es fa la feina, en diem els màrmols. La mava àvia en deia l'obrador, però mai ho vam agafar nosaltres; ens vam quedar amb els màrmols. Es clar que si no son de màrmol, sino que son de formica...



A casa meua, tota la vida n'hem dit _pedrís_.


----------



## Heiwajin

RIU said:


> Allà on es fa la feina, en diem els màrmols. La mava àvia en deia l'obrador, però mai ho vam agafar nosaltres; ens vam quedar amb els màrmols. Es clar que si no son de màrmol, sino que son de formica...


 
Jo de manera similar sempre n'he dit el "marbre de la cuina" tot i junt i rarament ho abrevio a "marbre" i ja estigui fet de marbre, com de granit com de fòrmica com el/la RIU apuntava


----------



## guru.cat

Avui en dia la majoria es fan de fusta, xylestone i altres materials que no són necessàriament marbre.


----------



## ampurdan

Sembla que allò correcte en llenguatge estàndard és dir-ne "taulell de la cuina". No ho sabia i no ho hagués entès immediatament, hagués pensat en una altra cosa.


----------



## guru.cat

q tal "taulell" simplement?


----------



## betulina

Suposo que "taulell" simplement és una mica vague... Si sóc a la cuina i em diuen "deixa-ho al taulell", suposo que ho acabaré deixant allà per lògica, però estic com l'Ampurdan, no em sortiria espontàniament.

Personalment, sempre he fet com l'Heiwajin, sempre n'he dit "el marbre", encara que sí que ho abrevio a "marbre", i també sigui de marbre o no...


----------



## Pinairun

Bona tarda,

¿Es podría dir "banc de cuina"?

Moltes graçiès


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sempre he dit "marbre", encara que el material sigui diferent.


----------



## samarkanda

A casa sempre n'hem dit "fogons", i amb això ens referim a la superfície de treball, no a la cuina de cuinar. 

Suposo que originàriament els fogons era allà on hi havia el foc i prou, però em penso que està molt estès l'ús de fogons per referir-se al que en castellà es diu "encimera".


----------

